# Logitech G11 Keyboard Issues



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

Brand new out of the box from frys eletronics, I looked at the cd and saw it was a version older than the drivers on logitech's website.
Downloaded it, installed. jumped for joy at the macro profile setups.
Then sulked. 

My NumLock key doesnt toggle.
/ on the number pad acts as a right click function
the * on the number pad doesn't act at all
and the M1/2/3 keys do not toggle between each other all the time.
Also the quick macro button worked once and then never again.

I've uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers from the net twice. The version of the drivers is 1.04
The version of the drivers on the cd is 1.03.66

Im running an XP box with no infrared devices.
I never had an issue with those keys before with my old USB keyboard which was a Saitek Gaming keyboard, sorry I dont remember the model.

My other devices include, a G700 Wireless Logitech mouse, a Hammer 120GB External HDD, and a set of AltecLansing speakers, and a 21 inch CRT monitor.

I've tried all 6 of my USB ports, it makes no difference.
I tried removing my mouse and uninstalling its drivers and still no difference, this was with a reboot ofcourse.

I checked the Bios, NumLock key is set to on, I toggled it to off and the light on my keyboard is still lit and still doesn't toggle off.

I tried to find the mappings in the registry but I can't seem to find where they are, not too good at the registry myself.
I set the macro profiles all to default on the program used for the G11 keyboard.

I tried to uninstall the G11 software and install the G15 software, also no go.

What else is there? I am stumped.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Last night I bought the G15 version. The drivers from Logitech's website were crap and didn't work. I used the ones on the included CD and they did! What version of the G15 drivers did you try? The ones on my CD are version 2.0. I can send them to you to try out.


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

I used the 1.04 version for G15 and G11 drivers. Both had the same version #.
Im getting the keyboard replaced though so hopefully I dont have the same problem. Im not sure if its a software problem or hardware at this point. Nothing freakin works but Ill have the keyboard for a couple more days, if I could get that driver from ya, Ill test it out.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I get off in 10 minutes but I need to stop and get a new USB drive. I should hopefully be home around 10pm CST. (it's currently 8:50pm where I live)


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

I should be on within an hour or so.


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

I found the problem, I popped it open and found that there is a connection that is broken between the circuit board and the keyboard itself. The company I baught it from wont replace it so im SOL.
Thanks for the help and to those who viewed.


----------

